# Finale 2010 won't put dots on dotted half notes!



## JohnG (Nov 1, 2012)

I can't figure this one out. I am trying to write a simple rhythm in 4/4. A quarter followed by a dotted half note (crochet followed by a dotted minim). The notation is coming out as a quarter note with a half note -- no dot. Tried speedy entry tool and no dice -- still comes out that way.

The staff above this rhythm is triplet half, triplet quarter, triplet half, triplet quarter. Could that have anything to do with it?

Weird.


----------



## Bfuhrmann (Nov 1, 2012)

I didn't have any problem with inputting the rhythm, and I even did the triplets both using simple entry triplets and the triplet tool. Not sure what is going on!

Best of luck


----------



## JohnG (Nov 1, 2012)

I can't understand it either. I pasted midi in from another Finale file, in which the dots also appear.


----------



## JohnG (Nov 1, 2012)

Just cracked it -- there is a tick-mark on the staff menu that allows one to hide augmentation dots. Why, I am not sure, but there it is. Fixed.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## JJP (Nov 1, 2012)

Sorry, I was too late to help on this. You found the solution, though.

You were also reminded of the conundrum of Finale...
The great part: There's a way to tweak everything.
The bad part: There's a way to tweak everything.

(o)


----------



## JohnG (Nov 1, 2012)

They should have put those extra doo-dads out of the way of clumsy folk like me!


----------

